# Could this be the answer to having enough router bits?



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Saw this one on ebay, I don't think the Mrs. would go for it.......

1170 router bits for one low price!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lot-of-Porter-C...2QQihZ012QQcategoryZ50387QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Doug

My boss would hand me my walking papers if got $11,000.oo of bits LOL HAHAHAHA and call the guys with the white jacket that ties in the back.

I'm going to track this one for kicks to see if he sells it to Rockler maybe or PC dealer.
Looks like most of the bits are all standard bits.
But it looks like is he about $5,000.oo dollars to high if not more.

Thanks for the link 

Bj


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

There was another one with 2100 bits for $21,500.. I looked at Judy with the sad dog eyes, and got a different look back..


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm 'watching' it too... just for kicks... I don't think it will sell at all.

Some of those bits are definitely worth more than $10... depending on the mix, one could make out pretty well reselling on ebay 1-2 at a time, etc. At Forums too!  

Now, would PC stand behind them in case something went wrong? I doubt it.

Interesting...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

I think it would be like a craftsman tool item, they don't care they will replace it if it's do to bad mfg. or a error making the bit.
But I think you would need to get them for 2.oo a bit in order to resell them but on the 2nd item he has listed it would be about 5.oo dollars a bit.
But like you I don't think they will sell but you never know about items on ebay, I see items go for list and over list on eBay,, is a funny place.. 

Bj


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

How about 11 guys with $1,000...... Nah! Never work.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Here's the other set.. $21,500
http://cgi.ebay.com/Router-Bits_W0QQitemZ220078042260QQihZ012QQcategoryZ50387QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

First off, that’s 0 reference seller which means he’s never sold anything in his life nor does he have the expierience to do so. If he had expierience, he wouldn’t have posted all at once for 11000 and pay the hefty eBay fee.
That is pure stupidity if I ever saw one.
And I would never pay anyone with 0 reference a dime let alone 11000.
eBay people must be laughing their A** off for making EZ money.


----------



## labric (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey Guys

This seller has been trying to sell these bits for at least a couple of months now, and has dropped his original asking price, which was approx. $75,000.00 USD, if I recall correctly.   

You can see some of the previous attempts at selling them on eBay!!!! 

http://cgi6.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.d...mpston0&include=0&rows=100&sort=8&completed=1

Your right about being a newbie with  no selling  experience as they will never sell in one package, least not until the seller gets some experience rating as no one in his right mind would risk that kind of money, without a guarantee.

To each his own.

  Ric


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

I actually feel bad for him.
Think I’ll shoot him an email and explain to him how eBay is taking advantage of his inexpirience.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

AxlMyk said:


> Here's the other set.. $21,500
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Router-Bits_W0QQitemZ220078042260QQihZ012QQcategoryZ50387QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


According to his pictures, they are all coming from the same place!!

That's a lot of bits!!

... just my 2 bits worth...


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Router is still my name said:


> I actually feel bad for him.
> Think I’ll shoot him an email and explain to him how eBay is taking advantage of his inexpirience.


I sent him a message this morning..


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

The key word maybe SUCKER

It sounds like someone got him to buy the PC stock as way to get rich quick on eBay.
Very sad  now he has a USP truck load of router bits and no router to use them on.

I'm almost sure PC would like to know about the items, they may have a claim on them or the US Bank.Court would like to know about them also.

No one has that type of stock in the garage without a hook in it, (HOT maybe or consign stock)

Bj


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

It looks like the bits are on a store shelf.. I sent him a message, and this is his response..

-------------
"This is a one shot deal and when it's gone it's gone. I'm not interested in making any money on the deal, Thanks for the heads up!!"
-------------

I wonder how many one shots he's going to give it..


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> . . .No one has that type of stock in the garage without a hook in it, (HOT maybe or consign stock). . .


Have to admit - that was my first impression too.
Hate to be so skeptical - but seen it happen too many times at local trade lots.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I know this is a old post but I did track this guy for a bit and he did relist them 6 times for the same price (both lots) some people just don't get it, he must have more money than brains. 

Bj


----------



## unlimitedwoodworker (Mar 3, 2006)

he's dumb if this was all legit and it was me in his boat i would sell them in lots, like 10 bits in each lot, maybe 20 30 maybe even 5 NOT 1100!! lol


----------

